

Just found this cyombinator.com/news URL on Google—scam? - apunic
https://www.cyombinator.com/news

======
dane
While it doesn't appear to be malicious (I got a redirect to here), it also
doesn't have the same WHOIS information as the official website. I guess that
means it is probably owned by a nice person helping us when we fumble
keystrokes, but as it has the potential to become less benign in future, the
official domain should remain the preferred option for access.

------
rywalker
So bizarre that someone would register a domain just to redirect to the
official site, without some nefarious longer-term goals.

